# This Weeks Favorite Customers



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Best "Customer "
I get a call from a woman that needs a kitchen faucet and a lav faucet installed.
She then proceeds to tell me her life story.
Sad story but not my problem.
After spending 10 minutes trying to get her address and an appointment set to come out and do the work, 
She drops the bomb on me. 
" OH by the way, would it be to much to ask, for you to pick me up, drive me to Home depot ( her car got repo'ed) , let me pick out the faucets, YOU pay for them, take me home, install the faucets, then take PAYMENTS over the next 6 months to pay for it "

Runner up:
A guy calls me at about 4:00 Friday afternoon.
I was still working on a job and had one more customer to see before I can call it a day.
This guy has purchased a kitchen faucet from Lowes and has been working for 4 hours trying to get his old faucet removed.
He wants me to come out Friday night as he has guest coming over in the morning for a Football Party and absolutely needs his kitchen faucet working.
I let him know that I just didn't have time to do it Friday night, but I could be there at 0800 Saturday morning. 
He agreed to a morning appointment as he was sure it would be an "easy " job.
Saturday morning I drive over 20 miles , arrive at 0800 sharp, ring the door bell, once , twice. three times. No one answers.
I go into caveman mode and pound on the front door.

Finally a very homely lady , wearing a bath robe opens the door.
" Oh sorry we forgot to call you, our son came over last night and fixed it for us "
"We'll call you next time we need a plumber" .:furious:
Before I had a chance to say don't bother, the door shut in my face.

So that was it for my Saturday, Just another wonderful day in service work.
:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the first person is a nut, which I would not want to
be in the same room with alone.....



the second person deserves a lawn job when you pull out
of their driveway.....

or you leave them a service call bill for the trip, which you are 
entitled to........

I notice I get a few calls like this around the time of a full moon.......


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope you gave that second call a bill. When ever someone does not call and cancel the service call they always get a bill for our minimum charge. I have pulled up on jobs where there where at least 6 other plumbers lined up to hand the customer a bill for not canceling, so happens they called every plumber in the phone book.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you mean you will charge to crawl under my house to look at the leak I've had since winter and give me an estimate. Your ad said free estimates.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I hate when customers just flat out LIE to you.

I did a water heater for a guy on a Sunday. I got all done with it and gave him the bill, he starts negotiating for a lower price. He tells me he called *** and they said they would charge $100 less than I did. I told him that he was lying to me, and that I knew this because I have a copy of ***'s price book...and that I'd be happy to e-mail him a copy of their price page. 

He paid, but told me he was insulted that I called him a liar. I didn't say what I wanted to say...which was that I don't haggle at his convenience store, why is he haggling with me after the heater is up & running??

I double checked my price with *** on Monday, my installed price on Sunday was well under their weekday price. I need to raise my rates.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> What do you mean you will charge to crawl under my house to look at the leak I've had since winter and give me an estimate. Your ad said free estimates.


HAHA !
I love that one .
I tell them my estimates are free, but the trouble shooting charges is ***.

Or You free estimate is *** for me to crawl under your house.

The two things I hate the most are , crawl space's where my belly and back are rubbing the dirt and floor joist at the same time , and digging by hand.

I do both a lot, but its not cheap or free.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I hope you gave that second call a bill. When ever someone does not call and cancel the service call they always get a bill for our minimum charge. I have pulled up on jobs where there where at least 6 other plumbers lined up to hand the customer a bill for not canceling, so happens they called every plumber in the phone book.


I could have left a bill, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to be paid.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I could have left a bill, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for it to be paid.


Write up the bill, they refuse to pay call the police have them arrested for theft of services. If they pay the bill and put a stop payment on the check, follow up with a lean on their home.

Thing is they really need to be more considerate of a contractors time. and this will be a reminder of that to them.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Write up the bill, they refuse to pay call the police have them arrested for theft of services. If they pay the bill and put a stop payment on the check, follow up with a lean on their home.
> 
> Thing is they really need to be more considerate of a contractors time. and this will be a reminder of that to them.


I would think that I would need a signature from the customer acknowledging the bill , for it to be enforceable.
Without a signature , the customer only has to say " I never agreed to that " .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

KNOW-IT-ALL customers are the worst, they try to tell you how to do your job and what the best way to go about it, funny thing is these kinda people wouldn't even know how to change out a lav faucet. I always think to myself if you can sit there and tell me how to do my job why don't you just fix the problem yourself.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

The Dr. that wanted the wh moved outside on the dirt for me THIS week.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

hroark2112 said:


> I hate when customers just flat out LIE to you.
> 
> I did a water heater for a guy on a Sunday. * I got all done with it and gave him the bill, he starts negotiating for a lower price. He tells me he called *** and they said they would charge $100 less than I did. * I told him that he was lying to me, and that I knew this because I have a copy of ***'s price book...and that I'd be happy to e-mail him a copy of their price page.
> 
> ...


Ahhh.... Mr. Patel :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a hard time understanding why someone wouldn't call the customer first before going there... It is common curtesy in my mind and it eliminates the frustration and anger of wasting the 2 or 3 gallons of gas going there. We tell the customer we will call before we come, no one answers, we don't go until we can confirm someone is there.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> I have a hard time understanding why someone wouldn't call the customer first before going there... It is common curtesy in my mind and it eliminates the frustration and anger of wasting the 2 or 3 gallons of gas going there. We tell the customer we will call before we come, no one answers, we don't go until we can confirm someone is there.


I worked at a company that would routinely lie that the customer had been called...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I worked at a company that would routinely lie that the customer had been called...


You mean the people working for the company would lie? That's dumb, I want the hours and money, only one way to get 'em.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> You mean the people working for the company would lie? That's dumb, I want the hours and money, only one way to get 'em.


I didn't say they were smart... :whistling2:

Their dispatchers were lying sacks of steamin stuff...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I didn't say they were smart... :whistling2:
> 
> Their dispatchers were lying sacks of steamin stuff...


I hate when I get served a dish of steaming stuff ..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I hate when I get served a dish of steaming stuff ..


Pic looks like what I found this morning on the front yard on my way to the truck


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I would like to personally thank woodford for the threads that hold the rod/handle assembly in the body.

Not sure how many I've seen gnarled up with wrench marks tighter than a Mother...

"I couldn't get it out. Can you fix it?"

And no I won't post why they can't get em out. Too many DIY'ers googling "How to disassemble woodford hydrant.."

You all know WHY.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I have that one next week*



DesertOkie said:


> What do you mean you will charge to crawl under my house to look at the leak I've had since winter and give me an estimate. Your ad said free estimates.


I have about the same call I am trying to avoid right now...

they claim to have had someone else out there to fix their septic tank line but did not repair the other leaks in the sewer line in the crawl space......

it has been leaking down in teh crawl space for 3 months and expect me to give them that free estimate too..

I have somehow lost that telephone number to get hold of them :whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I have about the same call I am trying to avoid right now...
> 
> they claim to have had someone else out there to fix their septic tank line but did not repair the other leaks in the sewer line in the crawl space......
> 
> ...


I woulda lost the # also lol, I wouldn't crawl on my hands and knees on shiot soaked dirt unless I was gettin paid.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I just had some old drunk guy call me at 6:30 PM tonight ( Sunday) and ask if we charged more on Sunday's than regular hours. He seemed offended that we would charge a over time rate on Sunday night.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ILPlumber said:


> I would like to personally thank woodford for the threads that hold the rod/handle assembly in the body.
> 
> Not sure how many I've seen gnarled up with wrench marks tighter than a Mother...
> 
> ...



I love that one.

A lot of warranties have been voided by those telltale wrench marks.:laughing:

The looks on their faces when I spin it right off is priceless.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I just had some old drunk guy call me at 6:30 PM tonight ( Sunday) and ask if we charged more on Sunday's than regular hours. He seemed offended that we would charge a over time rate on Sunday night.


Lmao I bet his drunk voice was priceless.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

ILPlumber said:


> I would like to personally thank woodford for the threads that hold the rod/handle assembly in the body.
> 
> Not sure how many I've seen gnarled up with wrench marks tighter than a Mother...
> 
> ...


The reason that is funny on multiple levels [email protected], is because this thread will now show up under that specific google search, and Johnny Homeowner will realize your contempt... brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

We never go to the job before calling to verify that someone 21 years old is there. Also, that person has to be able to make decisions, for the homeowner, if he/she can't be there, including paying us for our services. We get people all the time say, oh my son or my daughter will let you in. I say, for insurnace reasons, there must be someone 21 years old present. Also, like I said earlier, we want to make sure we are going to get paid, so we confirm our charges with them, and make sure the person at the residence can make decisions and pay us. If these things are not worked out before we go, we don't go. It's on to the next one. I can not operate a truck for free, no matter what the circumstances. I am in this business for one reason and one reason only, MONEY. I am not in this for fun or to help people or to perform acts of kindness. I don't want to sound ruthless, but when I go to Safeway or Giant and go up to the counter with milk or eggs in my hand, I cannot say to the cashier, I helped a person earlier today, can you help me here and let me have these things without any money. He/she will quickly say, if you can't afford them, put them back,...next person please.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I worked at a company that would routinely lie that the customer had been called...


Or call to let them know your on the way when your almost done.


----------



## Bathroomgetaway (May 18, 2011)

A had a customer call me this week that took delivery of a whirlpool bathtub over 6 months ago. They never bothered inspecting it or making mention that there was a forklift sized hole in the side of the box ( from which you could clearly see that the forklift had gone right through the tub). They now want a replacement sent out free of charge... were do these people come from?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Bathroomgetaway said:


> A had a customer call me this week that took delivery of a whirlpool bathtub over 6 months ago. They never bothered inspecting it or making mention that there was a forklift sized hole in the side of the box ( from which you could clearly see that the forklift had gone right through the tub). They now want a replacement sent out free of charge... were do these people come from?


Wouldn't that be ridiculous if the people tried to fix the forklift sized hole, cause that's the only reason I could come up with for them to just bring the problem up now.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Mississippiplum said:


> Wouldn't that be ridiculous if the people tried to fix the forklift sized hole, cause that's the only reason I could come up with for them to just bring the problem up now.


 I bet they put the forklift through the tub themselves and now is trying to pass the buck. Or... they installed the one they got 6 months ago, and found this one with the hole in it, and is trying to get a freebie out of it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> Or call to let them know your on the way when your almost done.


Yea they've called a customer when I had about 3 hours left on a repipe job and the customer was a 1 hour drive away telling them I'd be there in an hour...:laughing:

That's called the ASSumption dispatching technique...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea they've called a customer when I had about 3 hours left on a repipe job and the customer was a 1 hour drive away telling them I'd be there in an hour...:laughing:
> 
> That's called the ASSumption dispatching technique...


We get our techs to call, that way we know what's going on. Our secretary would have stuff so screwed up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

504Plumber said:


> We get our techs to call, that way we know what's going on. Our secretary would have stuff so screwed up.


That was their policy, We'd never even know the phone #..

It was a good reason to move on... :whistling2:


----------

